
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google, PayPal, Amazon, etc. - wprapido
With bigtech treating customers and employees like crap, being involved in shady business practices, and whatnot, it&#x27;s time to think about alternatives for their services.<p>Here are some alternatives I&#x27;m rather happy with:<p>Amazon (retail):
Independent ecommerce stores as well as local and regional ecommerce websites such as Lazada<p>Amazon AWS: DigitalOcean, Hetzner, etc.<p>Google: Yandex for mail, Matomo for analytics, DuckDuckGo for search, Zoho for Docs, OwnCloud for Drive<p>PayPal: TransferWise, Stripe, Payoneer<p>What are yours?
======
smt88
(Caveat: I'm in a major US city)

Amazon (retail): Target, Walmart, and BestBuy. Prices are the same as Amazon,
selection is just as good, and it's much easier to return products.
Infiltration by rotating throw-away Chinese brands is minimal, and the "in-
stores" products are a good indicator of quality.

AWS: Unfortunately haven't found an alternative for this. Most people I work
with demand a major cloud. Mostly we use Azure these days because the UI and
DevOps integration is much better.

Google Search: They're all terrible, including Google. Google is the least-bad
for me. I find the others unusable. I wish we had something better for this.

Gmail: You use Yandex? If leaving the US for mail, I would never go to a more
authoritarian country... Fastmail is good in the sense that it works well and
isn't ad-supported, but being headquartered in Australia is a problem a lot of
people have.

Google Docs: Unfortunately, there are no great options here. The combination
of best features and least-bad company seems to be Microsoft.

------
newsbinator
I wouldn't feel comfortable recommending Stripe as an alternative at the
moment, unless you're doing enough volume that you can skip L1 support.

Their English is often limited and their training on their products is often
limited, so you can't really get answers on chat without 30 mins of incorrect
random guesses (yes, I do know what a color picker is, but that's not the
source of my question, Stripe agent), or spend a couple days on back-and-forth
emails.

There's a Stripe person here on HN who's absolutely amazing and a major asset
for the company. But as effective & professional as he is, relying on catching
his attention on HN is not a viable long-term strategy for interacting with
Stripe.

If Stripe were to raise the quality of their L1 support back to what it was
even a year or two ago, I'd have no qualms about recommending them again.

